# Appomattox 7-5-2019



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Slick calm. There is a defined weed line to the west slowly moving east The weed line runs from the NW to the SE. No fish to be seen. Water is clear 90+ foot visibility down.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Just saw a large school of bait with black fin feeding. Not sure if that is worth driving 118 miles out for. Also the weed line off the west is nearly stationary.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Came to visit you guys Friday Night! Caught a few decent sized blackfins. The Barracuda wolfpack you guys have there is insane!! Zero current, no signs of yellowfin or bigger fish, but was peaceful/calm and relaxing to be out there anyways!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We were fishing to your West Friday nite at West Neptune and Delta House. Conditions were the same for the weather and fish. We ran thru the weed lines on our way out and left before daybreak to do a morning deep drop. In all, we heard no chatter on the radio of anything being caught. The bite seemed to be off everywhere. We also stopped at Ram and Marlin on our way back before daybreak with the same results. Probably should have stayed out on the grass lines at daybreak hoping for some dolphin. Next time. Thx for the report! :thumbup:


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

rustybucket said:


> Came to visit you guys Friday Night! Caught a few decent sized blackfins. The Barracuda wolfpack you guys have there is insane!! Zero current, no signs of yellowfin or bigger fish, but was peaceful/calm and relaxing to be out there anyways!
> 
> GREAT picture! I am going to take some time off. I will have to call out here for reports if anyone needs them.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Water is super blue out here. Seas 25-30. Nothing a Freeman can't handle.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am on my way in my 251 walk around single engine. As long as the wave period is more than 4 seconds we’ll be good to go!


----------



## bradjf85 (Jul 17, 2019)

Any chance you could give us a quick report? Possibly looking at making the run this weekend. 

Thanks


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Final report for the area from me. Plenty of boats out here fishing today. Very little sargasso, cobalt blue water, and pretty calm. Witnessed one of the charter boats pull in what looked like two 60 poundish big eye.


----------

